# Whizzer fully loaded. Need some I’d help on it..



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2020)

Well this popped on Craig’s list up yesterday. Being bored stuck with in this f—king house with no where to go...I decided  it needed some investigation ..I wasn’t really gonna buy it cause it seemed that it wasn’t a bargain at the time.. so I went to  see it..  turns out this bike was a 52 standard schwinnlittle diapointed and pointed it out...Then after looking It.. the bike was built up with new old stock whizzer fenders...  There was the speedo but didn’t say anything about it.. turns out also be a new old stock piece I realized the tank and the rest including wheels brakes and excessories was new old stock.. it took me a few moments to realize this was a bargain with a little room to negotiate to boot ..  ...so I negotiated and the deal was done.. .  it was was put together in 1975 ..  I’m looking at the block info to discover there was no numbers on it.. my question is does anyone here would know why and what series is it... I think it’s a 700 series motor because of the booklet... there is the  Tolstrom  ml 112a carb on it if that helps...any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice score Mark! Some nice accessories and a rear brake also. Have it running yet?


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 15, 2020)

cool parts on it... ... the yamasaki tail light has to go


----------



## bike (Jun 15, 2020)

Nothing like this on my loc craigs list!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks not yet.. I’m gonna strip it down because the frame isn’t correct then deal with it slowly. .  Yea they are killer. I really like the crash guards.  Soo cool..


Tim the Skid said:


> Nice score Mark! Some nice accessories and a rear brake also. Have it running yet?



Yes..I know that’s one that almost never shows up here too ..that’s why I checked it out..  







bike said:


> Nothing like this on my loc craigs list!


----------



## bike (Jun 16, 2020)

Fully loaded with the good stuff---Score!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

some people have all the luck..... congrats!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks Brian .. Don’t know about luck.. it just looked like it should be snagged up..  I’m taking it that this is a 700 series motor.. no answers means it must be.....  :0:0:0:0:0.  


bricycle said:


> some people have all the luck..... congrats!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks Brian .. Don’t know about luck.. it just looked like it should be snagged up..  I’m taking it that this is a 700 series motor.. no answers means it must be.....  :0:0:0:0:0.



It looks like a 700... serial on left, oil drain "cheek" should confirm... what was #?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks not yet.. I’m gonna strip it down because the frame isn’t correct then deal with it slowly. .  Yea they are killer. I really like the crash guards.  Soo cool..
> 
> Yes..I know that’s one that almost never shows up here too ..that’s why I checked it out..



I have a wz frame if needed.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 16, 2020)

It could be a 35000, 50000,could be as 60000, or 70000 series


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2020)

Did a little reasearch seems the built in light gen is a 700 series 300’s and 500’s don’t have that feature.. as for numbers I don’t have any on it.. seems odd.. thanks.  Keep it in mind on the frame.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> cool parts on it... ... the yamasaki tail light has to go



I concur regarding the tail light.  Joe Cargola has one Ph.  847-524-5647 Don't take a leak until it is off.  The rest is first rate.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 18, 2020)

He'll loose that fancy brake light switch.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you..i thought about that....but I kinda like it . it would kill the looks if its gone..:   . That brake lite switch works perfect. Which is amazing in its self.. any ideas on what year whiz bike would work with all this whizzer glam?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2020)

On second thought i do have another whizzer tail light just not clean as this.. hmmmm. Possibly a interesting idea...


----------



## Barto (Jun 21, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks not yet.. I’m gonna strip it down because the frame isn’t correct then deal with it slowly. .  Yea they are killer. I really like the crash guards.  Soo cool..
> 
> Yes..I know that’s one that almost never shows up here too ..that’s why I checked it out..



I hope to have a Whizzer in a few  months....just biding my time!  Once I have it I would love to find a set of the fender crash bars and a set of Saddlebags


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 21, 2020)

There’s a rear one on eBay for 300+ bucks right now..


Barto said:


> I hope to have a Whizzer in a few  months....just biding my time!  Once I have it I would love to find a set of the fender crash bars and a set of Saddlebags


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 21, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Well this popped on Craig’s list up yesterday. Being bored stuck with in this f—king house with no where to go...I decided  it needed some investigation ..I wasn’t really gonna buy it cause it seemed that it wasn’t a bargain at the time.. so I went to  see it..  turns out this bike was a 52 standard schwinnlittle diapointed and pointed it out...Then after looking It.. the bike was built up with new old stock whizzer fenders...  There was the speedo but didn’t say anything about it.. turns out also be a new old stock piece I realized the tank and the rest including wheels brakes and excessories was new old stock.. it took me a few moments to realize this was a bargain with a little room to negotiate to boot ..  ...so I negotiated and the deal was done.. .  it was was put together in 1975 ..  I’m looking at the block info to discover there was no numbers on it.. my question is does anyone here would know why and what series is it... I think it’s a 700 series motor because of the booklet... there is the  Tolstrom  ml 112a carb on it if that helps...any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..View attachment 1212325
> View attachment 1212326
> 
> View attachment 1212328
> ...


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks like you got a nice piece. Are there not any numbers below the fly wheel on the curved piece. It should start with a 7 to indicate a 700 motor. Looks like a 700 motor from the pics with the high fin head and built in generator. If it is a 700 motor they are worth around $3000-$3500 as an entire kit. I noticed the whizzer rear brake worth about $500-$700. The fenders are very nice. Nice tank and speedo. You have some fantastic pieces. I'd say close to $5000 worth.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you very much...yep ..I looked all over. Im almost positive it is.. 99.99% sure...it has the generator built into the side motor cover and its connected to the black unit and switch on the outside..  $h-t...why so much on the motor?.. this ones has all the brackets Cromed too.. I also have the 700 series booklet with it.. Well I’m gonna try to match the fenders to a correct frame make it top show quality.. what year frame would be a good candidate. Anyone know? I have the motor out. I’ll post some pics...


auto1cycle2 said:


> Looks like you got a nice piece. Are there not any numbers below the fly wheel on the curved piece. It should start with a 7 to indicate a 700 motor. Looks like a 700 motor from the pics with the high fin head and built in generator. If it is a 700 motor they are worth around $3000-$3500 as an entire kit. I noticed the whizzer rear brake worth about $500-$700. The fenders are very nice. Nice tank and speedo. You have some fantastic pieces. I'd say close to $5000 worth.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 22, 2020)

There is no such thing as a 'correct' frame... Your Whizzer is as correct as any bike. It is a 700 kit installed on whatever bicycle was available at the time.  (The very last Whizzer 'Special' (early 60's) was built on a Schwinn Wasp, with the same springer and fenders as your bike). The sad truth is: everyone now believes that to be 'correct', a Whizzer kit MUST be installed on a purpose built Schwinn WZ bike. Not so. What I love, is seeing how versatile Whizzer kits where: installed on Monarks, Colsons, etc... I would glady trade a 'correct' WZ frame and fenders for that rear brake, though...


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2020)

I see what you mean. ...It can be on any bike but even me.. hate to say it  I feel a wz frame makes more sense even though they were a add on toy..   no.. I’m keeping the set.. the front brake is whizzer with script Handel also.. here’s some pics of the rear and front brakes...you can have for free...lol..    thanks for your help


Whizzerick said:


> There is no such thing as a 'correct' frame... Your Whizzer is as correct as any bike. It is a 700 kit installed on whatever bicycle was available at the time.  (The very last Whizzer 'Special' (early 60's) was built on a Schwinn Wasp, with the same springer and fenders as your bike). The sad truth is: everyone now believes that to be 'correct', a Whizzer kit MUST be installed on a purpose built Schwinn WZ bike. Not so. What I love, is seeing how versatile Whizzer kits where: installed on Monarks, Colsons, etc... I would glady trade a 'correct' WZ frame and fenders for that rear brake, though...


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 22, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you very much...yep ..I looked all over. Im almost positive it is.. 99.99% sure...it has the generator built into the side motor cover and its connected to the black unit and switch on the outside..  $h-t...why so much on the motor?.. this ones has all the brackets Cromed too.. I also have the 700 series booklet with it.. Well I’m gonna try to match the fenders to a correct frame make it top show quality.. what year frame would be a good candidate. Anyone know? I have the motor out. I’ll post some pics...


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 22, 2020)

I’d say around 1953 or 1954 on the frame. I think that’s when the 700 motors came out but not 100 percent sure. You’ve got a nice project to pursue,


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks appreciate your help


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks like a J case, with the alternater (generater) and head, tall vent, added to it.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 25, 2020)

No numbers stamped.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Jun 25, 2020)

The black unit is the coil.  The front and especially the rear brakes are hard to find.  No numbers stamped on the crank case - I don't know.  I have three 700 series motors on vintage bikes and the serial numbers are easy to see.  700s are expensive, unless you are lucky to find them cheap.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 25, 2020)

It has the wrong flywheel on it.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 25, 2020)

In the 70s they still had NOS parts.  My number is 920-559-1822 if you want to join the Whizzer newsletter.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice to know.. I guess a photo shoot is in order...the block is made for the generator  extra hole for wiring inside is different..I’ll  get some measurements and compare it to my h motor it (should be exact to a j motor in dimensions)...pull coil cover off ... I have the 700 series motor manual for it In exploded views.  It was titled in 74..


----------



## Thurman (Jun 26, 2020)

Chiptosser said:


> It has the wrong flywheel on it.



I also noticed the magnet flywheel. Gives you the option to use a left side coil and save the alternator for lights.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2020)

Well I got some pics. There is a big difference in blocks. 1...you can change over  parts to make one. Seems the internals are interchangeable. But the block and black unit mounted to it requires three screws and the h and j series have 2 screw holes of a larger diameter and different shape.... so you can’t make a 700 series from a j or h block.. very interesting..as for the  numbers on block I don’t know but the block construction is a dead giveaway.. so this is a 700 series motor.. here’s some pics..  flywheel appears to be the same.. I’ll get in touch on the club  thanks


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 8, 2020)

Mark, Are you going to stay with the points or go with the electric ignition module?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 8, 2020)

by the way, what ever happened to this one?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2020)

Havent decited on the ignition. It has points already. I like the electronic .. its up on the air for the moment...Thats a great question..  i still have it.. turns out that its a 1955 WS4 with a earlier H motor... I pulled off all the weird stuff and first i was going to keep the patina.. but after picking up the blinged out whiz; the parts would work out better on this 55 frame..thus keeping the frame setup keeping it date correct for the parts used.. im going to keep  the cool handelbars on the green bike and license plate light and rear fender since the maroon fender has too many holes now with the wrong plate light.. so im gonna bling it to the max.. havent decited on what color im going with.. im thinking black with white darts and red pins.. since i have plenty of black paint..


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2020)

That little eagle on the front fender is off a trophy.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 5, 2020)

I know.. been looking for whizzer ornament.. i have a lady ornament. But thinking of grey hound ...Now just deciding on paint color.. thinking black with cream accents...


Goldenrod said:


> That little eagle on the front fender is off a trophy.


----------

